
Dark Patterns are designed to trick you (and they’re all over the Web) - robin_reala
http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2016/07/dark-patterns-what-are-they/
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12180072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12180072)

~~~
robin_reala
Huh, missed that and ‘past’ didn’t show anything up. Thanks.

~~~
brudgers
The 'past' link uses Algolia and Algolia runs on its servers on its own metal
for performance. For the same reason, Algolia distributes its servers and
data. I suspect that Hacker News is tuned toward availability over consistency
in regard to search, I mean a dupe probably isn't the end of the world.

By which I mean that a dupe isn't the end of the world.

